# Facebook.



## atum (Jun 1, 2009)

Many of you guys on facebook?

If you don't mind posting full names on here I'll find you and add you up. Would make a change to have people on my friends list that understand my T related status updates. :whistling2:


----------



## george dobson (May 20, 2009)

george dobson, add me


----------



## RAZZ-MCFC (Jan 25, 2010)

Ryan McHugh


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

Lisa Ashforth


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

Joel Roberts 

If you get offended easily, dont add me...


----------



## spicewwfc (Aug 26, 2009)

Rich Spicer.
Feel free to add me.


----------



## atum (Jun 1, 2009)

Well so far this is officially... not working. 

If it's no pain in the butt on your part, could we try copy and pasting your profile URL?

Me thinking I would be able to find one person out of over 300 George Dobsons. :bash: 

Oh and Lisa, just so you know, my facebook says you do not exist. :gasp:

Joel, Im the sorta person that manages to offend others easily as well. Some people just don't get wittiness, sarcasm and a dry sense of humor.


----------



## mythicdawn07 (Jun 18, 2009)

might be better to pm him your email addys, there is probably 100s of people with your names : victory:


----------



## mythicdawn07 (Jun 18, 2009)

mines [email protected] : victory:


----------



## atum (Jun 1, 2009)

spicewwfc said:


> Rich Spicer.
> Feel free to add me.


Guessing I found you straight away from the versicolor profile pic? I didn't know Tarantulas used facebook. :whistling2:


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

atum said:


> Oh and Lisa, just so you know, my facebook says you do not exist. :gasp:
> .


hmm could be my privacy settings, try it again


----------



## atum (Jun 1, 2009)

atum AT gmx DOT com

That may make things a bit easier. Search me up if you like.


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

atum said:


> atum AT gmx DOT com
> 
> That may make things a bit easier. Search me up if you like.


i've sent you a friend request


----------



## spicewwfc (Aug 26, 2009)

atum said:


> Guessing I found you straight away from the versicolor profile pic? I didn't know Tarantulas used facebook. :whistling2:


Lol, well mine does.
Hes on youtube a lot too, looking at all that tarantula porn floating about.

Cheers for the add.
If you dont like heavy metal, sarcasm, and football, you wont enjoy many of my posts :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## atum (Jun 1, 2009)

spicewwfc said:


> Lol, well mine does.
> Hes on youtube a lot too, looking at all that tarantula porn floating about.
> 
> Cheers for the add.
> If you dont like heavy metal, sarcasm, and football, you wont enjoy many of my posts :Na_Na_Na_Na:


I used to listen to a lot of heavy metal, people say Im the most sarcastic person they know, and I've been a Chelsea supporter since I was about 5. 

As long as you have no problems with the Chelsea part, we should get on just fine. : victory:


----------



## hashnak (Apr 18, 2009)

i dont post on here much but lurk ALOT lol mines [email protected] i accept anyone since ive no real friends lol :2thumb:


----------



## atum (Jun 1, 2009)

hashnak said:


> i dont post on here much but lurk ALOT lol mines [email protected] i accept anyone since ive no real friends lol :2thumb:


Had no search results from your email address. :bash:


----------



## hashnak (Apr 18, 2009)

that sucks lol try david blades sheffield network im the 1 wearing the pink party hat lol


----------



## atum (Jun 1, 2009)

Oh and anyone that takes a peek at my profile pics, I enjoy my Friday nights. : victory:


----------



## atum (Jun 1, 2009)

hashnak said:


> that sucks lol try david blades sheffield network im the 1 wearing the pink party hat lol


And a very nice hat it is. :no1:


----------



## hashnak (Apr 18, 2009)

atum said:


> And a very nice hat it is. :no1:


thanks lol it was christmas which means its legally alowed :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

Tim parkes, plymouth


----------



## perthchickie (Mar 15, 2008)

Here's the link to my profile if anyone wants to add me

http://www.facebook.com/#!/perthchickie?ref=profilehttp://www.facebook.com/#!/perthchickie?ref=profile


----------



## RAZZ-MCFC (Jan 25, 2010)

and mine

http://www.facebook.com/home.php?#!/profile.php?id=710640615&ref=ts


----------



## RAZZ-MCFC (Jan 25, 2010)

hashnak said:


> thanks lol it was christmas which means its legally alowed :Na_Na_Na_Na:


can't find you mate

nothing comes up when i search the sheffield network either

EDIT: found you


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2009)

Matthew Hawkins add me and become a fan of my youtube videos and become a fan of my fan page on there Tarantulaguy1990:2thumb:

good luck and have a great rfuk day :2thumb:


----------



## Stelios (Aug 28, 2009)

Here's mine any one can add me.

Mark Stelios | Facebook


----------



## promarc73 (Jul 5, 2009)

i know some of you on here so the one's who i dont then go for it add me better than all the mafia wars guy's i have lol my email add is [email protected] (you'll know its me as ive got the gold and green man-united badge in my profile piccy)


----------



## promarc73 (Jul 5, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Matthew Hawkins add me and become a fan of my youtube videos and become a fan of my fan page on there Tarantulaguy1990:2thumb:
> 
> good luck and have a great rfuk day :2thumb:



cant find you on facebook m8 ive seen your vids on utube so i'll subscribe l8r m8


----------



## Natz18 (Oct 3, 2009)

Oh yay.. Facebook!

Natalie Rees
[email protected]
Welcome to Facebook | Facebook


----------



## alnessman (Mar 8, 2008)

graeme bannister add me


----------



## atum (Jun 1, 2009)

alnessman said:


> graeme bannister add me


What's your profile pic look like? I've got 5 Graeme Bannister's come up but none of them are a give away as to which one's you. 

Can usually tell from the fan pages (TSS, BTS, RFUK fans etc.).


----------



## mayock69 (Sep 22, 2009)

john mayock add me


----------



## promarc73 (Jul 5, 2009)

mayock69 said:


> john mayock add me



added you m8


----------



## clockworkorange (May 30, 2007)

Time for me to be more sociable i suppose! Here we go: michel dugon. Easy to spot, there is only two of us, and i am holding one of my scorpions.


----------



## promarc73 (Jul 5, 2009)

clockworkorange said:


> Time for me to be more sociable i suppose! Here we go: michel dugon. Easy to spot, there is only two of us, and i am holding one of my scorpions.



added you m8


----------



## atum (Jun 1, 2009)

Never added so many people in the space of about 12 hours. :whistling2:


----------



## clockworkorange (May 30, 2007)

Looks good! At least I ll have some support when my colleagues send me a post saying that there is box "that makes noise" on my desk... I think my office draws more visitors than the zoology museum next door...


----------



## atum (Jun 1, 2009)

clockworkorange said:


> Looks good! At least I ll have some support when my colleagues send me a post saying that there is box "that makes noise" on my desk... I think my office draws more visitors than the zoology museum next door...


My manager said I could always got my T's sent to work when she heard I missed a delivery once and my spider had to spend two nights in the sorting office. 

I don't think my boss would be too happy about it though. I think it would be bad enough if he found out I use his tools and my 'working' time to set up all new tubs. I've got 4 new tubs to set up tonight... :whistling2:


----------



## alnessman (Mar 8, 2008)

atum said:


> What's your profile pic look like? I've got 5 Graeme Bannister's come up but none of them are a give away as to which one's you.
> 
> Can usually tell from the fan pages (TSS, BTS, RFUK fans etc.).












you cant miss that mug


----------



## ShouldIBeDamned (Aug 24, 2008)

*mine...*

Login | Facebook
:2thumb:


----------



## promarc73 (Jul 5, 2009)

ShouldIBeDamned said:


> Login | Facebook
> :2thumb:



added you hun


----------



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

Kitty Newton

Doubt there are many.

If so... I'm probably the only half naked one :lol2:


----------



## schumi (Oct 22, 2009)

heres my profile help yourselves :whistling2:
Login | Facebook


----------



## Siouxzy (Sep 20, 2009)

http://www.facebook.com/suzannesioux?ref=profile here I am :2thumb:

Atum... I'm a Chelsea supporter :cheers:


----------



## promarc73 (Jul 5, 2009)

forever_20one said:


> Kitty Newton
> 
> Doubt there are many.
> 
> If so... I'm probably the only half naked one :lol2:


nah couldnt see one with a piccy only 1 with someone on a beach i think this is best done with the email addy as it takes you direct to the person


----------



## DannyB (Nov 8, 2009)

This is me Danny Browne | Facebook

Dont be shy now....


----------



## promarc73 (Jul 5, 2009)

schumi said:


> heres my profile help yourselves :whistling2:
> Login | Facebook



added you m8


----------



## cervantes (Apr 24, 2008)

Sam Jones

Welcome to Facebook | Facebook

Feel free to add. :2thumb:


----------



## Nicola McKay (Dec 28, 2009)

Nicola McKay

Nicola McKay | Facebook


----------



## smileyculture (Jul 28, 2006)

Dean Carguillo (one and only):whistling2:

&

Darren Biggs Crystalpalacereptiles


----------



## Georginie (Nov 28, 2009)

*Facebook*

Georgina Stewart

Login | Facebook

Anyone can add me!


----------



## schumi (Oct 22, 2009)

thanks for all the friends requests :flrt:


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

i don't know how many other Lisa Ashforths there are, but this is the link to my profile
Login | Facebook


----------



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

Kitty Newton | Facebook


----------



## Gar Rees (Oct 27, 2007)

Gareth Rees



also on twitter @GarRees


----------



## Silk_Spinner (Dec 22, 2009)

T friends welcome - Michelle Howarth

Login | Facebook


----------



## Cockys Royals (Jun 28, 2008)

Dammit ive been stuck on facebook for the last 3 months, playing their addictive games, now im fed up with farmville & cafeworld why ....... because the games lag on my pc and I sit here ranted at the damn screen.....




smileyculture said:


> Dean Carguillo (one and only):whistling2:
> 
> &
> 
> Darren Biggs Crystalpalacereptiles



I added you months ago nice deals your selling on there


----------



## atum (Jun 1, 2009)

Siouxzy said:


> http://www.facebook.com/suzannesioux?ref=profile here I am :2thumb:
> 
> Atum... I'm a Chelsea supporter :cheers:


I loved watching Didier Drogba beat Arsenal once again at the weekend. If only his free kick hadn't hit the crossbar. I thought that was heading straight for the back of the net. Love the way Almunia (arsenal keeper) didn't even bother moving.



DannyB said:


> This is me Danny Browne | Facebook
> 
> Dont be shy now....


Love the profile pic. I do a spot of pole fishing usually in the warmer months. Glad I don't get monsters like that on my 4lb line. :whistling2:


----------



## Duq (Apr 14, 2009)

matt le-duq-jones

one and only : victory:


----------



## Siouxzy (Sep 20, 2009)

atum said:


> I loved watching Didier Drogba beat Arsenal once again at the weekend. If only his free kick hadn't hit the crossbar. I thought that was heading straight for the back of the net. Love the way Almunia (arsenal keeper) didn't even bother moving


Yes, that was class... although I had a bet on that it'd be 2-1 with JT scoring the first. Oh well, I'm happy anyway :2thumb:


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

Lol all keep adding me ok, i've had a few adds today already  I'm starting to feel popular :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## David L (Jul 13, 2009)

Hey you lot... make sure you add me. I would love to go hunting for you lot at work, but unfortunately our internet has banned facebook, so I won't be able to add anyone till I get home.

Anyway

David Lander is my facebook ID, from Sheffield location.. but I am easy to locate as my profile picture is Brian Griffin from Family Guy... (the cartoon white dog holding a martini glass if you don't watch)

you'll have to excuse the profanity though... :censor:


----------



## promarc73 (Jul 5, 2009)

David L said:


> Hey you lot... make sure you add me. I would love to go hunting for you lot at work, but unfortunately our internet has banned facebook, so I won't be able to add anyone till I get home.
> 
> Anyway
> 
> ...



just added you m8


----------



## Cheeky-x (Feb 2, 2009)

Can people add me Alannah Ayers (Girl with pink glasses in DP) But just put RFUK, so i know who you are  xx


----------



## promarc73 (Jul 5, 2009)

Cheeky-x said:


> Can people add me Alannah Ayers (Girl with pink glasses in DP) But just put RFUK, so i know who you are  xx



added you hun


----------



## atum (Jun 1, 2009)

I've managed to find pretty much everyone that has left their details. Will be nice to have some invert related friends from now on. :2thumb:


----------



## David L (Jul 13, 2009)

Managed to get around my facebook work ban!!! ha ha!!

I just confirmed all of your FB requests on my mobile

:whistling2:
Just another tiny random act of rebellion against work:lol2:

Please feel free to add... I could do with some interesting people on my page, instead of people going "urgh... you've got spiders!... urgh! Gross!"


----------



## promarc73 (Jul 5, 2009)

David L said:


> Managed to get around my facebook work ban!!! ha ha!!
> 
> I just confirmed all of your FB requests on my mobile
> 
> ...



exactly this is a top idea we should do a group on there with peeps video's and piccy's


----------



## hens48 (Feb 10, 2008)

Henry Sheppard- I have a sort of Grayscale picture with 4 people in.

Add me


----------



## promarc73 (Jul 5, 2009)

hens48 said:


> Henry Sheppard- I have a sort of Grayscale picture with 4 people in.
> 
> Add me




added you m8


----------



## Mutley.100 (Nov 3, 2008)

I've just been through and I don't think I missed anyone apart from Gareth , who it seems shares Swansea with others with his name . 

Me

Anyone I've missed , feel free to correct that error . Esp if you play 'farmville' I need loads more neighbours . :2thumb:


----------



## Dan99 (Aug 5, 2009)

Dan Egan


----------



## atum (Jun 1, 2009)

Dan99 said:


> Dan Egan


Only one Dan Egan came up... im hoping it was you.


----------



## spicewwfc (Aug 26, 2009)

atum said:


> Only one Dan Egan came up... im hoping it was you.


Lol I got 246. Weird.


----------



## atum (Jun 1, 2009)

spicewwfc said:


> Lol I got 246. Weird.


Facebook works in mysterious ways. Mainly, it just doesn't work.


----------



## un4given (Dec 14, 2009)

Here's mine

Login | Facebook


----------



## atum (Jun 1, 2009)

Well I never saw this many people coming forward. I expected a few people at most. Surprised this hasn't been done before. Noticed someone from the lizard section even tagged onto the idea and started the same thread over there. Is good to have people to talk to with similar hobbies. : victory:


----------



## spicewwfc (Aug 26, 2009)

atum said:


> Facebook works in mysterious ways. Mainly, it just doesn't work.


Agreed.
It annoys me at times.


----------



## promarc73 (Jul 5, 2009)

un4given said:


> Here's mine
> 
> Login | Facebook




added you m8


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

I know there's an RFUK group on Facebook but perhaps we should have an RFUK invert keepers group?


----------



## atum (Jun 1, 2009)

garlicpickle said:


> I know there's an RFUK group on Facebook but perhaps we should have an RFUK invert keepers group?


Bloody good idea. Im a bit pickled at the moment, but I may think about starting one tomorrow. :2thumb:


----------



## HalcyonInverts (Jul 22, 2009)

If anyone wants to add me, Its Andrew Broadbent, my pic is red and is a crane machine that catches lobsters... dont ask lol! :whistling2:


----------



## Chaika (Jun 5, 2009)

garlicpickle said:


> I know there's an RFUK group on Facebook but perhaps we should have an RFUK invert keepers group?


That IS a great idea, finally somewhere to go where noone says "eeeuugh, you keep what?!" LOL


----------



## dris (Dec 7, 2009)

mine is dris d and there a pic of a tattoo of a whites tree frog tattoo that i did!!!


----------



## David L (Jul 13, 2009)

OKAY, so I found most of you, but some I just couldn't find at all, like you Dan99... I cant find your name..
George D, I can find you either...


----------



## spicewwfc (Aug 26, 2009)

David L said:


> OKAY, so I found most of you, but some I just couldn't find at all, like you Dan99... I cant find your name..
> George D, I can find you either...


Ditto.
I cant find Andrew Broadbent either.


----------



## liz200898 (Oct 13, 2008)

feel free to add me guys & girls 

[email protected]

ps a quick message to say ur from rfuk just so i dont ignore cus im a fool =p


----------



## perthchickie (Mar 15, 2008)

Funny I was thinking that same thing the other day:lol2:



garlicpickle said:


> I know there's an RFUK group on Facebook but perhaps we should have an RFUK invert keepers group?


----------



## perthchickie (Mar 15, 2008)

me either :lol2:




spicewwfc said:


> Ditto.
> I cant find Andrew Broadbent either.


----------



## HalcyonInverts (Jul 22, 2009)

people seem to be having problems finding me, Tim got me so maybe go through his friends to find me


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

HalcyonInverts said:


> people seem to be having problems finding me, Tim got me so maybe go through his friends to find me


Yup i have him now so just look through my friends for him


----------



## HalcyonInverts (Jul 22, 2009)

think this link should work... but as everything with Fbook it probably is broken... facebook.com/HalcyonInverts.


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> Yup i have him now so just look through my friends for him


got him!


----------



## RAZZ-MCFC (Jan 25, 2010)

HalcyonInverts said:


> If anyone wants to add me, Its Andrew Broadbent, my pic is red and is a crane machine that catches lobsters... dont ask lol! :whistling2:


haha that comments made my day


----------



## spicewwfc (Aug 26, 2009)

RAZZ-MCFC said:


> haha that comments made my day


I didn't understand until I saw the pic. Unbelievable :lol2:


----------



## RAZZ-MCFC (Jan 25, 2010)

spicewwfc said:


> I didn't understand until I saw the pic. Unbelievable :lol2:


it looks like 1 of them crane win a teddy machines in an arcade but win a crab instead of a teddy haha


----------



## RAZZ-MCFC (Jan 25, 2010)

new RFUK inverts group if anybody wants to join :2thumb:

Login | Facebook


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

Send me the invite and i'll join when i get home from work


----------



## Chaika (Jun 5, 2009)

RAZZ-MCFC said:


> new RFUK inverts group if anybody wants to join :2thumb:
> 
> Login | Facebook


Meee! Meeee!!


----------



## FreakOonique (Oct 1, 2008)

I'm Tamz Hopkins

The only one, so not difficult to find :lol2:


----------



## Mrs Meldrew (Oct 5, 2006)

Welcome to Facebook | Facebook

Janine Stead.... currently with a pic of Edina from Ab Fab... as it's doppelganger week....

It's the hair !!! honest.....


----------



## Froggins (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi all,

you can add me if you like, i think im the only Nic Brannagan, i got a preying mantis profile picture :2thumb:


----------



## promarc73 (Jul 5, 2009)

think thats everyone added if ive missed anyone send us one over saying in message RFUK


----------



## steven_law (Nov 1, 2009)

[email protected]


----------



## waynenoonan1234 (Sep 11, 2009)

wayne dunn not sure if im the only one but i have a pic of a water dragon


----------



## cervantes (Apr 24, 2008)

It's getting hard to tell if I'm on facebook or RFUK . :bash:


----------



## mythicdawn07 (Jun 18, 2009)

Thanks for the add's boys and girls. Nice to put faces to names. : victory:


----------



## toro9186 (Aug 18, 2009)

I feel left out so i have just set up a face book account!

Feel free to add me....
Tom O'Rourke | Facebook

Its pretty plain at the moment but give it a week and it should look more like a facebook page:lol2:


----------



## promarc73 (Jul 5, 2009)

toro9186 said:


> I feel left out so i have just set up a face book account!
> 
> Feel free to add me....
> Tom O'Rourke | Facebook
> ...


added you m8


----------



## blades (Feb 11, 2008)

mark blades i'm the one feeding my daughter to the t-rex or [email protected] or am on the rfuk invert page


----------



## hashnak (Apr 18, 2009)

blades said:


> mark blades i'm the one feeding my daughter to the t-rex or [email protected] or am on the rfuk invert page


ive added you :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## promarc73 (Jul 5, 2009)

blades said:


> mark blades i'm the one feeding my daughter to the t-rex or [email protected] or am on the rfuk invert page



added you m8


----------



## blades (Feb 11, 2008)

cheers mate for the add and hasnak dont be an arse you should of added me being my brother you nipple head lol


----------



## annarism (Aug 9, 2007)

[email protected] feel free to add me but if you are easily offended i wouldn't bother lol


----------



## Willenium (Apr 17, 2008)

liz200898 said:


> feel free to add me guys & girls
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> ps a quick message to say ur from rfuk just so i dont ignore cus im a fool =p


Can't find you on there :hmm:


----------



## iiisecondcreep (Oct 29, 2007)

A load of you have added me and this is my first post on this thread, sneaky b*stards.


----------



## Graz (Dec 7, 2006)

[email protected]


----------



## Praying_Mantis24 (Sep 6, 2009)

[email protected]


----------



## Dave Grace (Dec 21, 2009)

Dave Grace oddly enough , lol add me too if you like [email protected]


----------



## atum (Jun 1, 2009)

Think I've managed to catch up with everyone. There's a couple of people that my facebook wouldn't find so here's my email again if any of the later posters on this thread haven't seen it. 

atum AT gmx DOT com.


----------



## rednbluelifer (Jan 8, 2010)

www.facebook.com/rednbluelifer ...add me


----------



## andyh75 (Nov 16, 2008)

andy hood, (i have the aces high avatar):2thumb:


----------



## waynegarland (Feb 1, 2007)

Login | Facebook


----------



## scorpion0151 (May 20, 2009)

Peter Williams at the minute I have a blonde wig on in my profile pic


----------



## steven_law (Nov 1, 2009)

scorpion0151 said:


> Peter Williams at the minute I have a blonde wig on in my profile pic


there are over 500


----------



## steven_law (Nov 1, 2009)

Praying_Mantis24 said:


> [email protected]


didnt work for me


----------



## Praying_Mantis24 (Sep 6, 2009)

sorry pal put wrong email up should be [email protected]


----------



## karenscollie (Aug 12, 2008)

add me .....Karen Marie Ellison:2thumb:

Log In | Facebook


----------



## Spider Call (Mar 23, 2007)

[email protected] here C:


----------



## edward2227 (Nov 25, 2009)

*facebook*

mines [email protected] or edward chapman -cummins feel free to add me guyz nd gals


----------



## MissyBats (Nov 11, 2009)

http://www.facebook.com/MistressBats MEEEEEEEE xx


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

selina bailey- brown uni of portsmouth


----------



## MissyBats (Nov 11, 2009)

I cant find you, whats your pic like? xxx


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

MissyBats said:


> I cant find you, whats your pic like? xxx


Its of my son. Ill send you a request.


----------



## emasmad (May 30, 2009)

ema hall is mine got a pic of 2 kids a tall boy then a small girl lol


----------



## herps06 (Jan 5, 2009)

[email protected] and Kurt van Wyk. Yeah, I agree, all my friends on facebook have no clue what I'm babbling on about....:lol2:


----------



## squaccy (Nov 18, 2008)

Log In | Facebook

think that'd get you to my page to add me  If not the name is Becky Howlett and my profile picture is of me smiling with a black hood up and gray scarf  Just tell me you're from RFUK


----------



## edward2227 (Nov 25, 2009)

*facebook*

edward chapman-cummins feel free to add me guys nd galz


----------



## harri (May 14, 2008)

Mine is Harri George , profie pic is a guy surfing :2thumb:


----------



## mashie14 (Oct 19, 2009)

matt wells ( pic of me cuddling my wife)


----------



## simon3277 (Nov 29, 2009)

Add me Simon Jarvis


----------



## Megan. (Mar 11, 2009)

http://www.facebook.com/MeggRoberts

Yeah you will know its me from the profile pic, let me know your off RFUK


----------



## tiesto (May 6, 2009)

www.facebook.com/dgilliam87


----------



## Peacemaker1987 (May 21, 2009)

James Lewis

Also my friend and i started up a youtube group called Tarantula Keepers Guide, lol. Bit of a pinch from the good old book there, but who cares!


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

Add email address its easier... [email protected]

Anyone feel free to add me just put RFUK in the message bit


----------



## gothling (Feb 17, 2010)

Eva-louise Fowler | Facebook


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

Stephen bling Savastano

Im stood with Buzz Lightyear in Florida...


----------



## courseithurts (Dec 29, 2010)

www.facebook.com/weller2005

bring on the random friends requests


----------



## TalulaTarantula (Jan 21, 2011)

Naomi hayne..think im the only one on fb?
Welcome to Facebook


----------



## Jamie0208 (Aug 4, 2009)

Pretty much filled with either Tarantula, gaming and music related stuff.
http://www.facebook.com/Jamie0208
Enjoy.


----------



## chalky76 (Aug 23, 2007)

Find me on [email protected]


----------



## PRS (Dec 31, 2007)

Peter Smith, display picture is of my tokay currently. Feel free to add me.


----------



## monitorfan666 (Feb 15, 2007)

Welcome to Facebook â€” Log in, sign up or learn more

dunno if that worked or not aha... [email protected]


----------



## jb1962 (Sep 21, 2009)

John chambers .. you can add me


----------



## pink toes (Jul 17, 2009)

all welcome :2thumb: facebooks great for photos , hope this link works 
Welcome to Facebook — Log in, sign up or learn more


----------



## Leanne47 (Mar 24, 2009)

Leanne Warrick | Facebook

Just add rfuk in the subject line : victory:


----------



## emzii (Sep 13, 2007)

Emz Bradbury. profile pic says "i'm not so good with advice, can i interest you in a sarcastic comment"


----------



## cw191 (Mar 2, 2010)

http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?cropsuccess&id=274300349#!/profile.php?id=274300349 - add me please!


----------



## stephen666 (Jun 8, 2010)

*add me*

: victory:stephen anthony john cowley


----------



## guruphil (Oct 16, 2010)

www.facebook.com/guruphil

Please let me know you're on RFUK if you add me though as I tend to ignore by default. lol. 

~Phil.


----------



## NorthamptonReptileCentre (Mar 11, 2009)

Northampton Reptile Centre (www.ReptileCentre.com) | Facebook

It's a page rather than a profile but has a lot of good reptile people on there sharing views, photos etc. so please feel free to join in.


----------



## kevinr (Apr 12, 2011)

Kevin Riding | Facebook

feel free to add me


----------



## edward2227 (Nov 25, 2009)

Edward C-cummins feel free to add me:2thumb:


----------



## Lep (Oct 29, 2010)

Lee Murrells


----------



## MustLoveSnails (Aug 2, 2009)

I'm here http://www.facebook.com/RachelT493
If anyone adds me please say where from otherwise I will probably just ignore the request 

ETA: If links not working this time i'm going to scream, I hate FB so much


----------



## Blurboy (Feb 9, 2007)

I'm here https://www.facebook.com/?sk=lf#!/phadgett and if anyone adds me please send a message saying your off RFUK ok :welcome:


----------



## C_Strike (Feb 20, 2007)

Cameron Strike, 
only two of me's on FB.. im the me with the toyota supra as my profile pic. 

side note= It should be an unwritten law that everyone with the same full name should be friends, otherside of the world yet wer the damn same, lmao makes for some confusing posts


----------



## geckodelta (Dec 11, 2008)

C_Strike said:


> Cameron Strike,
> only two of me's on FB.. im the me with the toyota supra as my profile pic.
> 
> side note= It should be an unwritten law that everyone with the same full name should be friends, otherside of the world yet wer the damn same, lmao makes for some confusing posts


I dont know if anyone has ever said this, but you have an awesome name.... that is all :lol2:


----------



## spicewwfc (Aug 26, 2009)

geckodelta said:


> I dont know if anyone has ever said this, but you have an awesome name.... that is all :lol2:


Lol. I agree, sounds like a CIA agent. Class.


----------



## geckodelta (Dec 11, 2008)

spicewwfc said:


> Lol. I agree, sounds like a CIA agent. Class.


exactly :lol2:


----------



## Paul c 1 (Sep 30, 2009)




----------



## MustLoveSnails (Aug 2, 2009)

Paul c 1 said:


> image


:lol2:


----------



## ChrisNE (Jul 13, 2008)

Log in | Facebook

I'm having no joy adding anybody else. Useless at facebook... but it'll be nice to have some friends who don't vanish every time I post pics of T's.


----------



## MustLoveSnails (Aug 2, 2009)

ChrisNE said:


> Log in | Facebook
> 
> I'm having no joy adding anybody else. Useless at facebook... but it'll be nice to have some friends who don't vanish every time I post pics of T's.


 accepted your FR and all the others


----------



## ChrisNE (Jul 13, 2008)

MustLoveSnails said:


> accepted your FR and all the others


Thanks you! :notworthy:


----------



## MustLoveSnails (Aug 2, 2009)

ChrisNE said:


> Thanks you! :notworthy:


 Hmm, grovelling, I could get used to that : victory:


----------



## jack clutter (Dec 13, 2009)

Welcome to Facebook — Log in, sign up or learn more


----------



## turion68 (Aug 30, 2009)

[email protected] feel free to add me if you should so wish:2thumb:


----------



## C_Strike (Feb 20, 2007)

geckodelta said:


> I dont know if anyone has ever said this, but you have an awesome name.... that is all :lol2:


haha, thats brilliant. Imma tell the other me (with my name) that too. Hel agree:lol2:


----------



## nick19 (Jun 13, 2010)

every one add me if you like [email protected]


----------



## Biffy (May 23, 2010)

For those who haven't added me I'm stephen newell my pic is of a p.Miranda:gasp:


----------



## geckocrazy14 (Mar 10, 2011)

Aimee-Jane Kearsley

[email protected]


----------



## chalky76 (Aug 23, 2007)

geckodelta said:


> I dont know if anyone has ever said this, but you have an awesome name.... that is all :lol2:



Get this. I knew a Captain Steel of the Argyll and Southern Highlanders. Now that's a cool name Capt Steel.


----------



## geckodelta (Dec 11, 2008)

chalky76 said:


> Get this. I knew a Captain Steel of the Argyll and Southern Highlanders. Now that's a cool name Capt Steel.





C_Strike said:


> haha, thats brilliant. Imma tell the other me (with my name) that too. Hel agree:lol2:


there are just too meany awesome names in this thread :lol2:


----------



## jb1962 (Sep 21, 2009)

john chambers pic with a hawk so your know it's me.


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

Stephen scuba savastano

Surprisingly a picture of me in my scuba gear .....

Thanks

Steve


----------

